# Gander mt return policy?



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Of course all it says on the reciept is gander mt will gladly refund or exchange your product in 90 days , alough it does not say under what conditions .. 

Basically I bought a rod , fished with it and did not like the feel of it and wondering if you think they would accept the return as store credit . 

( its a st croix avid and actually I love it but for 160 dollars I figured I should of just bought another surf rod ( well pier rod ) .

Anyone return something there yet? ( or stupid enough to purchase something over 25 dollars in the first place from there? heh ) 

website shows nothing on returns , really hate it when companies do that . 

-op


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I know NOTHING about Gander mtn....But St.Croix may exchange it for you if you call them and explain...

You could always sell it here...

You could also snap the tip off, and then take it back....

Did I say that????


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Just...*

tell them it ran out of blinker fluid. 
I believe St. Croix has a _satifaction guarantee _ clause you can use... Look for the one picking their nose and then return it to them. Confuse them with questions like ... "_how is your day,,,,,, just start here,,,, do you hunt or fish......"_. That should confuse them enough to get the return done...
but if you love it.... keep it and stop wasting you money on Food or Housing.... then you have more for Tackle....
Sounds like you like it so.....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Seeing*

that they are brand new here if fla. They might work with you, as long as the rod is still in good shape. Bass proshop doesnt have a problem with returns, throw that in there while you are talking to them. But the best thing is just to go and return, we are new to this store. And when i went it really didnt impress me at all, at the most give you store credit....Just go don't wait any longer....That when stores have fit with people. Hell thats why i like Wal-mark those people will take back everything


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I agree about the Avid. I bought an Avid and a Shimano Teramar at almost the same time and I'd take the Teramar over the Avid any day of the week! If you tell them you want to exchange it they would probably be a lot more receptive than if you want to get your money back. You should have left the plastic on it so you could take it back after you found out you didn't like it.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Railroader said:


> I know NOTHING about Gander mtn....But St.Croix may exchange it for you if you call them and explain...
> 
> You could always sell it here...
> 
> ...


ahahaha you know if they dont take it back im going to walk back in 2 min later with a broken tip  

ill let you guys know how it goes im going right now , i have to stop at autozone for some windshield wiper fluid.

( ill try to find a girl at the counter when i return it )


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If you walk in with a broken tip, it has a lifetime warranty so they will just replace it, or even worse, make you pay to ship it back to St. Croix for replacement


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

just take it back and see...

wal-mart taking back anything is right! my friend bought a spool of flouro leader and came home took all the flouro off rewrapped with mono and took back no questions asked....i dont do that but it just goes to show they will take back everything


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

derekxec said:


> my friend bought a spool of flouro leader and came home took all the flouro off rewrapped with mono and took back no questions asked


LMAO! What a cheapazz... a cheapazz with some innovative thinking. Imagine if he applied himself.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> LMAO! What a cheapazz... a cheapazz with some innovative thinking. Imagine if he applied himself.


Just what I was Thinking.... 
If he could only channel that for good...


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

heh ya i went in early and had gotten a girl she was ( have you used it yet? ) of course I said no while the last guide had a little wear on it heh . 

Ended up buying another st croix triumph 10 foot for jetty \ pier work ( my other triumph is 13' , I bought the new breakaway and did not like it very much )

some rigs for sheep , couple 25 yard #40 spools of flrouourocorbbbarbon 17.99 a pop sheeesh ( man this 9th grade education is really helping me in life ) and some red cajun / suffix line with all the other misc stuff I needed. 

I did recieve my emblem today and it was of course the one I did not order , luckily the guy on ebay is considered a "store" so im returning it for the larger model . 


Anyway ya , they returned it no problems even offered to put the cash back on the cc card , but figured I would just spend the cash since I drove out there and putting cash back on a creditcard takes a few weeks and I plan to start fishing next weekend .


I did have a small question though , I was asking my idiot questions to the older guy ( since I figured he knew what a fishing pole was ) and the shock leader he sets up is line / flouro / line ? , I thought it was just the line then flouro .

I should be seeing you guys out there soon enough once my car is finished.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

derekxec said:


> just take it back and see...
> 
> wal-mart taking back anything is right! my friend bought a spool of flouro leader and came home took all the flouro off rewrapped with mono and took back no questions asked....i dont do that but it just goes to show they will take back everything


walmart is starting to check more of their item's , when i was younger we would buy game consoles etc ( laptops etc ) and take the batteries or extra controllers and resell them on ebay .

I do feel some what guilty as with sports authority ( i worked there and the manager wasnt exactly nice to me ) I had gone in and bought a bunch of que sticks ( 189 dollars a piece for my home ) then went to walmart sports section and bought 8 dollar ones , went back to sports authority and had gotten basically my 800 dollars back for around 40 dollars . I would assume it works the same way with fishing poles etc . 

When i went to gander mt , she never even scanned the bar code on the rod , nor looked at the matching name . I could of bought a g loomis blue water and return a "glow in the dark surf rod" heh .


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

OtterPop said:


> I did have a small question though , I was asking my idiot questions to the older guy ( since I figured he knew what a fishing pole was ) and the shock leader he sets up is line / flouro / line ? , I thought it was just the line then flouro .


That is how I do it... 
Fishing line / then leader / then hook....(lure, plug,spoon, jig or what ever).
He said that you put on leader then follow with more line...??


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

OtterPop said:


> walmart is starting to check more of their item's , when i was younger we would buy game consoles etc ( laptops etc ) and take the batteries or extra controllers and resell them on ebay .
> 
> I do feel some what guilty as with sports authority ( i worked there and the manager wasnt exactly nice to me ) I had gone in and bought a bunch of que sticks ( 189 dollars a piece for my home ) then went to walmart sports section and bought 8 dollar ones , went back to sports authority and had gotten basically my 800 dollars back for around 40 dollars . I would assume it works the same way with fishing poles etc .
> 
> When i went to gander mt , she never even scanned the bar code on the rod , nor looked at the matching name . I could of bought a g loomis blue water and return a "glow in the dark surf rod" heh .


yeah you are right! when nentendo 64 came out we would buy a game take the game out and put a deck of cards in its place and seal the box back up with a sealer and take back LOL 

my friend only does it with the leader line because he doesnt want to pay $18 for 50 yards of flouro and i dont think most of workers can tell the diff between flouro and mono so he keeps getting away with it

PS. check your flouro leader before you buy it! to make sure its flouro lol


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

VICIII said:


> That is how I do it...
> Fishing line / then leader / then hook....(lure, plug,spoon, jig or what ever).
> He said that you put on leader then follow with more line...??


Ya I asked a couple times , i was doing the "are you sure" question . He was a really nice guy just erm I dunno . 

line , stationary swivel ( i dunno what you called it , just looked like a small metal oval with a hole on each side and said for 100# test on it , then my flouro , weight slider , bead , swivel , normal 17# again and then hook .

Then he mentioned how snook have sand paper mouths and could cut through the 17# so he said you could just use another piece of the flouro . 

could someone give me the leader length they use normally so i can make some and all the components and "size" . Was kind of fustrated as they had tica but they were all really heavy duty , have not heard of many using the triumph as it just game out at the end of sept .. hopefully ill be able to let one of you fling it a few times to get your impression on them since id do a horrible review "IT CATCHES FISHES , WHAT BAIT DO I USE AGAIN?" ehehehhe . 

I have major issues with liking something , ive caught just as many fish on my cheapo setup for freash water as I do my expensive setup . I just always feel the need to have the best , if i wasnt paying for my car id probably would of bought zziplex and a vanstaal off the bat , even though I wouldnt notice a difference or probably even enjoy the van staal ( i do have to admit the stella they have on display feels damn nice ) but eh , Beach status symbols .. While the old guy next to you with a fenwick w/ rotted out guides and a penn from before even my parents were born is catching more fish than I would ever hope .


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

#40 or #50 flourocarbon. I use that, or lighter sometimes to get more bites. I haven't lost many fish, the trick is to keep the screws tight on them and don't let them turn.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*seeing that you like the best*

otter....I would go with braid line. (1) you will be able to put more line on your reel and (2) stronger line. Some people put a Mono backing on their reel, i went away from that. Load up your reel with braid "Really loaded up" Then go to a park tie off one end to a tree or anything. Walk off your line, then reel it in with the drag set hard. This will pack you reel really nice, and puts more braid without the mono backing. If you go with braid, do a braid(mainline) to shockleader, to leader.....leaders for Snook should at least be 40lb to 60lbs depending on where you are fishing. If fishing daytime go with fluo leader, And even with this heavy leader. You will almost have to retie another leader, after fighting and bringing in a nice Snook. If you never caught a Snook, be careful lifting him. On their gill plate their is a place there that will cut you like a razor ....I do at least a three foot leader, I use no Swivel and tie line to line. Put your beads there if you are going to use a sinker. Don't forget you want the bait to look natural, and 4oz of lead wont work here. I only use sinker if the water is really deep and current running pretty fast. Oh the shock leader should go at least a few wraps around your spoon. You might even get away with just a long leader (without no shock) Braid will cut you, so always grab the leader.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

The flouro I had purchased is not pointless though right? I can still use it? .. Or tying a no name not from braid to mono will not work.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

putting just braid on your reel is not a good idea. The reason people put Mono on the reel first is because the braid with slide around the spool once the line get down close to the spool. If you can tie the line on a lip or nipple of the spool it might work but the mono is nice to give the braid something to hang on to.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh ya forget to mention their "Guide Series" which is all through out the store is just quantum and for alot cheaper ( alough quantum went down hill several years ago maybe they have gotten better )


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

For leaders, the old man told you wrong, sounds like he was thinking of tippets in fly fishing.  

I typically use a swivel rated to 50-lb, the smaller the better. I take my main braided running line and slide the egg sinker on, then tie the line to one end of the swivel. On the other end of the swivel, I tie on my floro leader and the length varies by what I'm fishing for. With Sheepshead fishing being about the only exception, the longer the leader the better normally. I usually do about 2 feet for my floro leader and tie the hook to the remaining open end of the floro. 

For fishing plugs or freelining (any application I don't need the swivel to stop the weight), I will do a braid to floro knot using a uni to uni variation I've created. This eliminates the need for a swivel, which if you get right down to it, is just one more thing for a fish to see and make him cautious of taking your bait.

To tie a line / floro / line would defeat the purpose of having floro as your leader... as the fish can see line a whole lot easier than floro.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Vic*

I thought the same thing too, about adding mono backing to braid. But has a friend down south show me that it wasnt needed, and after talking to a few guides at the fishing shows. They all said the same thing, it isnt needed plus you get all the braid on your reel. Now when you read the infor on braid it doesnt tell you everything. As this is just guidelines they go by, You are spending alot of money on braid, so you might as well put as much as you can on your reel. Again this wasnt something i just thought of from the top of my head, I ask questions from people that make their living from fishing. So i tend to listen to them So you load up your reel, pass the lip of the spoon. (just wait before you shoot me down) Take this out to a park or somewhere with alot of room. Walk off all your line, tighten you drag up (tight!!!) Then reel your line back on. You will see that by packing it on this way, the line will go back into the spoon without having any hang out. Also when you get back from a day of fishing, walk off as much line that you think you use. And retighten that part back on, this is the price we pay to get the most from our braided line. And this isnt the LAW, use it if you want....I just know fishing guides do this, and if it works for them. It might work for me....but what do they know


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If I don't put mono backing on, then I will at least put a piece of electrical tape around the inner spool wall to stop the braid from slipping... and it does slip because I've had happen a couple of times. Both times were the day after I had hosed off my spool with fresh water... which is a good practice.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

when you use the mono backing you only need like 5 yards of mono just enough to cover the spool once and you can use 2lb mono if you want just get 1 layer on there and thats all you need

also you should always pack on your braid as tight as you can get it so it doesnt bite into itself


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Make it easy on your self, small drop of thin CA
(Cyanoacrylate) crazy glue on the first wrap of braid, holds better than mono backing, no knots, very clean.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

KZ Do you use all uni to uni knots in your set-up? I assume more wraps than nornal for mono?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OtterPop said:


> The flouro I had purchased is not pointless though right? I can still use it? .. Or tying a no name not from braid to mono will not work.


I would try a double uni knot on braid to mono or flouro, especially if the diameter is different, which it normally is.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

creek said:


> KZ Do you use all uni to uni knots in your set-up? I assume more wraps than nornal for mono?


I use a KZ version of the Uni to Uni which is kind of a homegrown version that seems to be a little cleaner with tags and I think holds up a little better.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I found*

the uni to hold up better for me also, and less mistakes....but with braid, i always double the braid to tie the uni and then tie to mono this way...this seem to give me alot stronger knot. I have tested this myself and it's gone way beyond the breaking strenght, and it had held really good even with the light stuff. Something that you should always do, test that knot...yes by putting pressure on it. I rather have it break at home, then when i am fishing. And no pulling on it with your hand, isnt testing it


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Be careful of this one*




OtterPop said:


> walmart is starting to check more of their item's , when i was younger we would buy game consoles etc ( laptops etc ) and take the batteries or extra controllers and resell them on ebay .
> 
> I do feel some what guilty as with sports authority ( i worked there and the manager wasnt exactly nice to me ) I had gone in and bought a bunch of que sticks ( 189 dollars a piece for my home ) then went to walmart sports section and bought 8 dollar ones , went back to sports authority and had gotten basically my 800 dollars back for around 40 dollars . I would assume it works the same way with fishing poles etc .
> 
> When i went to gander mt , she never even scanned the bar code on the rod , nor looked at the matching name . I could of bought a g loomis blue water and return a "glow in the dark surf rod" heh .


 "LaRocca, Joe" <[email protected]>

01/09/2006 03:40 PM 
To: "LaRocca, Joe" <[email protected]>
cc: 
Subject: ORT Legislation Signed by President Bush


All,

I am very pleased to announce that President Bush has signed the Organized Retail Theft Legislation (full press release below). This legislation was a group effort between several trade organizations, retailers and suppliers. This is a very nice way to start out the year!

Merchants Welcome Signing of Organized Retail Theft Bill
WASHINGTON, D.C., January 9, 2006 — The National Retail Federation today welcomed the signing of legislation that would establish an Organized Retail Theft Task Force at the FBI and create an organized retail crime database similar to NRF’s Retail Loss Prevention Intelligence Network.
"The establishment of an FBI task force on organized retail theft is a major victory for retailers," NRF Vice President for Loss Prevention Joseph LaRocca said. "This task force and the related database will play a major role in putting these criminals where they belong – behind bars. This shows that Congress and the Administration have recognized that organized retail crime isn’t just everyday shoplifting and that they are committed to fighting this growing problem."
H.R. 3402, the Violence Against Women and Department of Justice Reauthorization Act of 2005, sponsored by House Judiciary Committee Chairman James Sensenbrenner, R-Wisc., was signed into law by President Bush on January 5.
Among other provisions, the bill requires the Attorney General to establish an ORT task force within the FBI. The panel would be directed to work closely with the retail community on creating a national database or clearinghouse operated in the private sector to identify where organized retail crimes are being committed. The information would help the FBI quickly identify hot spots of organized retail crime activity across the country in order to deploy agents and resources more efficiently.
The bill also provides a concise working definition of organized retail crime and authorizes $5 million annually for law enforcement to participate in the database as well as for the training of federal law enforcement agents to investigate and prosecute the crimes.
The bill is a significant win for retailers, who have been increasingly victimized by professional shoplifting gangs in recent years. Federal law enforcement authorities estimate that theft rings steal as much as $30 billion in merchandise from retail stores each year.
The database created under the bill would be established by the private sector for use by retailers and law enforcement nationwide. The Retail Loss Prevention Intelligence Network officially launched by NRF late last fall was designed in anticipation of the passing of the legislation, and NRF has worked closely with the FBI and other law enforcement agencies to ensure that RLPIN meets the needs of retailers and law enforcement partners. RLPIN is a secure computer database that allows participating retailers to share information about incidents ranging from burglaries to organized theft. Its ability to identify trends by geographic area or type of incident is expected to help reveal patterns of organized theft and other major loss prevention incidents. (More information available at http://info.rlpin.com)
NRF is a member of the Coalition Against Organized Retail Theft, which worked with Sensenbrenner, Representative Bob Goodlatte, R-Va., and Senator Larry Craig, R-Idaho, go have the organized theft language included in the bill. NRF has played a leading role in the retail industry’s fight against organized theft in recent years, establishing RLPIN and working closely with law enforcement.
The National Retail Federation is the world's largest retail trade association, with membership that comprises all retail formats and channels of distribution including department, specialty, discount, catalog, Internet, independent stores, chain restaurants, drug stores and grocery stores as well as the industry's key trading partners of retail goods and services. NRF represents an industry with more than 1.4 million U.S. retail establishments, more than 23 million employees - about one in five American workers - and 2004 sales of $4.1 trillion. As the industry umbrella group, NRF also represents more than 100 state, national and international retail associations. www.nrf.com
— ## —
Full text of the relevant section:
SEC. 105. ORGANIZED RETAIL THEFT .
(a) National Data- (1) The Attorney General and the Federal Bureau of Investigation shall establish a task force to combat organized retail theft and provide expertise to the retail community for the establishment of a national database or clearinghouse housed and maintained in the private sector to track and identify where organized retail theft type crimes are being committed in the United Sates. The national database shall allow Federal, State, and local law enforcement officials as well as authorized retail companies (and authorized associated retail databases) to transmit information into the database electronically and to review information that has been submitted electronically.
(2) The Attorney General shall make available funds to provide for the ongoing administrative and technological costs to federal law enforcement agencies participating in the database project.
(3) The Attorney General through the Bureau of Justice Assistance in the Office of Justice may make grants to help provide for the administrative and technological costs to State and local law enforcement agencies participating in the data base project.
(b) Authorization of Appropriations- There is authorized to be appropriated for each of fiscal years 2006 through 2009, $5,000,000 for educating and training federal law enforcement regarding organized retail theft , for investigating, apprehending and prosecuting individuals engaged in organized retail theft , and for working with the private sector to establish and utilize the database described in subsection (a).
(c) Definition of Organized Retail Theft - For purposes of this section, `organized retail theft' means--
(1) the violation of a State prohibition on retail merchandise theft or shoplifting, if the violation consists of the theft of quantities of items that would not normally be purchased for personal use or consumption and for the purpose of reselling the items or for reentering the items into commerce;
(2) the receipt, possession, concealment, bartering, sale, transport, or disposal of any property that is know or should be known to have been taken in violation of paragraph (1); or
(3) the coordination, organization, or recruitment of persons to undertake the conduct described in paragraph (1) or (2).


----------

